# Warner's Diamond Luxe edition 1st wave due on Sept 30th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

On September 30, Warner Bros. Home Entertainment (WBHE) will launch its new Diamond Luxe Editions – special new releases that will be offered in sleek and elegant collector-style packaging.



The releases selected to introduce the packaging will be two-disc sets of anniversary editions, alternate cuts and other signature titles – all of which will boast new or outstanding vintage bonus features. All are available for $24.98 SRP. Attached, please find the latest announce details.



The first group of Diamond Luxe Edition titles includes anniversary editions of:



· The Green Mile

· Gremlins

· Natural Born Killers

· Forrest Gump

· Ben-Hur


----------

